# Does anyone know the best place to park near the lister



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Please can anyone give me some advise of parking near the lister. I have previously used the train or got a lift so never needed to park. 

Does anyone know where the best place is to park near there and if it's easy to find spaces?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi caz 

There is a park just the other side of the bridge... for the life of me, i cant remember the name of the park (think it starts with a B)
Prices are quite reasonable and its less than a 10 min walk to the clinic

X


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope Hi! 
Thank you so much, I think it's Battersea park? 

How are you and how is your little boy ?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats it!!! Lol!!

We are both well thanks... baby is getting a chunk!!

Hope u are well xx


----------

